# DIY OverFlow Pipe



## donkeyy (Feb 24, 2010)

My DIY overlowpipe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnWpQEkeatE


:fish:


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice. I have been trying to design this exact thing myself. Very well done. Your perculas have amazing color too.


----------



## donkeyy (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you Glad you like it and the clowns


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I am planning on doing something very similar for my 55 gallon freshwater tank. I think I will use 2 clear tubes instead of one clear and one white one. That way it will give the appearance of having no equipment in the tank at all.


----------



## donkeyy (Feb 24, 2010)

Sounds good . My tank is only a 70L so you will need a bigger turn over. Mine is doing 1000l ph. But it will take more. I'm thinking it would easy go to 1200l or maybe even 1500l and that white pipe in the video is only 3/4. You could always use a bigger bore if you think you need a bigger turn over. But i think 2 of them in the tank would be the best way to go.

;-)


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Two of them is probably what I will do. One in each corner. You can buy bigger pipes too. I really like the idea of a clear overflow. Most companies make the overflow boxes black, and they are unsightly.


----------



## donkeyy (Feb 24, 2010)

Thats so true. Thats why i went with a clear pipe. You cant really see it when its in the tank


----------

